# My New GTIR



## GTIR BOY (Jan 15, 2005)

Heres my new GTIR... Totally standard at the moment, but that will soon change :thumbup: 










You can see the rest of the pics below

http://www.nissangtir.co.uk/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=592&PN=1


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice clean car there guy. Let us know how the HKS cams work out. :thumbup: 


........i so wish we got that car over here..........


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

be-a-utiful

love it


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd rock it.

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Any engine pics?! BTW - NICE!!!!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sethwas said:


> I'd rock it.
> 
> Seth


Id rock it like it was going out of stile :thumbup:


----------



## GTIR BOY (Jan 15, 2005)

tfilip1 said:


> Any engine pics?! BTW - NICE!!!!


Its in the garage at the moment having a few mods done :thumbup: .. As soon as it comes back I will post some engine pics - Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice! I wish Nissan sold these here!


----------



## GTIR BOY (Jan 15, 2005)

Engine pics now up on my site... As well as some updated pics... Showing front bumper cut out ready for the Front Mounted Intercooler etc... :thumbup: 

:hal:


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice car! -sigh- I wish we could have them around here..


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Awesome car! NX2000 rims!


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had 2 GTI-R's first one never gave my any troble 2nd one i won't go there 
Look's tidy mate got a new link for those pic's ??
i'm from N.Z there's a few still living but most of the GTI-R's have been raped now and it's getting So hard for me to find another


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i really like that, very cool, i wish i had one


----------

